# Vai. A farti. Fottere



## Tebe (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri mi sono svegliata già stanca. Mi si chiudevano gli occhi. Come se tutta la stanchezza del mondo mi fosse piombata addosso.
In mattinata avevo un incontro importante per il flap. Un qualcosa che avrebbe potuto  non salvarmi dalla merda ma almeno darmi il tempo di respirare in attesa di definire cose.
Che sono sempre merda. 
Faccio cose, mi sbatto, metto in campo tutte le mie conoscenze e...alla fine c'è sempre qualcosa che non va, qualcosa che arriva a rompere tutto a pochi metri dal traguardo.
E ricaccia tutto nella merda.

Non ero in forma all'incontro. Sembravo drogata. facevo fatica a pensare. Parlare. Sorridere.
M i sentivo con la pelle di cartone, la bocca impallata.
E la giornata è stata lunga con alla fine una forse buona notizia per il flap.
Ora non rimane di nuovo che attendere.

Mattia sapeva dell'incontro e ieri sera è venuto alla mia macchina, aiutandomi a portare la spesa in casa.
E ha cominciato...
Ha aperto tutte le portiere della macchina, bagagliaio compreso, e -Fa schifo questa macchina che ti ricordo essere anche mia. E il bollo? L'hai pagato? Devo sempre pensare a tutto io e poi ripeto, che schifo la macchina, cos'è una succursale di un inceneritore?-
Ho preso tre borse e senza ribattere sono entrata in casa.
Lui dietro. A zecca -E vogliamo parlare dei tuoi armadi? Una vergogna. Mi sono stufato che i tuoi armadi siano uno schifo così, ora faccio una foto e la faccio vedere ai tuoi amici, altro che miss perfettini.-
Ho messo a posto la spesa, cominciato a cucina e lui ancora -Viviamo come i barboni! Non ci sono più orari, la casa è un casino, e bla bla bla bla...-

Io che sentivo lo stomaco accartocciarsi sempre di più. Sempre di più.
E' vero. La nostra vita con il flap si è rivoluzionata letteralmente.
Non ho più tempo. Sono sempre distrutta dalla fatica e dalla stanchezza. Mi arrabatto come un pesce agonizzante tra casa, lavori, spesa, banche, commercialista...
Ci sono dei giorni che quasi non trovo magliette pulite da infilarmi e...
-Mattia oggi ho incontrato...-
-E allora? Com'è andata?- aggressivo.
Non capivo il picco. Non riuscivo a capire il perchè.
La facocera? Il lavoro? Il disordine?

Ma ieri sera non ce la facevo. Volevo solo mangiare e dormire. Seppellirmi a letto e smettere di pensare.
Gli stavo raccontando ma niente. Un muro.
Un continuo contro a farmi notare mancanze, cazzate e tutto.

Ho spento il forno. Ho bevuto un pò d'acqua e sull'orlo del pianto, un pianto di stanchezza e rabbia gli ho detto -Buonanotte mattia, vado a dormire.-
La mia testa urlava solo. Basta. Basta. Basta.

Stavo lavandomi i denti. E' arrivato.
-E adesso come la mettiamo? la devi smettere di scappare quando ti dico delle cose!-
-Io non scappo. Sei in picco. Ti ho chiesto per favore di smetterla e non discuto con un muro.-
-Eccerto! Devo essere io a smetterla vero? Assurdo! E guarda i tuoi armadi!-
E' andato in camera. Li ha aperti tutti. Continuando.
Io sempre in bagno. Con le mani che tremavano dalla rabbia. Lo stomaco sempre più accartocciato. Tutti i muscoli urlanti.
Zitta tebe. Zitta.
E' tornato in bagno.
Di nuovo la macchina.
-Mattia, non ho avuto il tempo. Ma lo vedi che riesco a malapena a..-
Niente. Ha continuato in un crescendo. Rinfacciandomi cose di mille anni fa, cattivo sempre più cattivo.
-...e adesso non mangia nessuno vero? Tu dormi e non si mangia! Vieni in cucina e non discutere.-
-Non ho fame. Volevo arrivare solo a casa. Parlarti delle cose di oggi. Parlarti dello squarcio di luce che ho visto. Volevo discuterne con te. E..-
-Non fare la vittima che non sono scemo!-
-Vittima? Ti chiedo di smetterla. Ti chiedo. Di. Smetterla.-
Nulla.
Ho fatto finta di niente mentre mettevo la crema in viso.
E lui sempre li. Aggressivo. A buttarmi addosso tutto. Anche a dirmi che se continuavo a disinteressarmi della casa così avrei potuto anche andare a vivere da un altra parte eccetera

Poi finalmente ha smesso. 
E' uscito come una furia dal bagno e io sono rimasta li come un autistica ad osservarmi come se fossi una roba strana che non riconoscevo.
Cinque minuti ed è tornato in bagno.
Mi ha abbracciata. Baciata.
-Per favore vieni a mangiare. Non puoi non mangiare.-

Da ieri "odio" Mattia.


----------



## erab (5 Ottobre 2012)

bah.... io sta gente che si sfoga a prescindere senza preoccuparsi della
persona che ha di fronte non la capisco proprio.

PS: uno schiaffetto nelle palline di solito li riporta alla ragione :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2012)

è solo preoccupato per Tebe. Maldestro... ma Tebe lo sa. Altrimenti non sarebbe ancora vivo.


----------



## erab (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5970 ha detto:
			
		

> è solo preoccupato per Tebe. Maldestro... ma Tebe lo sa. Altrimenti non sarebbe ancora vivo.


ok, però, se dei preoccuparti così fammi un piacere e prenditi uno xanax che stai
solo peggiorando la situazione.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2012)

È la vita di coppia Tebe....
Quando ancora permettevo a mio marito di comportarsi cosi...
mettevo cuffie ... Musica....
e mi facevo gli affari miei in casa ...come nulla fosse...
se ancora continuava ...
uscivo e andavo nel mio rifugio...
Spesso comunque mi ritrovo li ...

Consigliere a tutti di avere un posto dove rifugiarsi...
uno spazio off limit...
personale ..
Dove ho di tutto e nessuno ci puó entrare...
Libri, segreti, regali , foto, cibo, tv, letto, 
swaroski per fare gioielli, quadretti punto croce....
fiori secchi per fare composizioni ecc...
Dove l'uso dipende dall'umore....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Ottobre 2012)

odio è l'amore più doloroso che ci sia. impara a sorrisdere


----------

